# Excerpt: A bomb squad technician's 'long walk'



## Yrys (6 Mar 2007)

Not sure if it's the right place for that...

http://www.cnn.com/2007/SHOWBIZ/books/03/06/excerpt.bomb.squad/index.html



> "I'm here to tell you I am not an expert. I have been doing this for twenty-seven years and I am not an expert."
> 
> With that sincere sentence, U.S. Army Master Sergeant Paul Carter began the first class of the first day of Hazardous Devices School's basic training course for bomb technicians.


----------



## ronnychoi (9 Mar 2007)

Even though he may have machines to help him, shouldn't he be educated on matches to JDAM's? 

Just a thought...


----------

